# NOTICE: Switching to a new network



## Andy R (Aug 25, 2007)

I wanted to let you all know that I will be switching the site to a new network today. The old provider has been giving some members very slow connection speeds for the last couple of weeks (read more about this issue here). We will be moving to a more sophisticated network with more backbone providers and route optimized technology to optimize the speed at which you connect to our server.

This switch should cause very little downtime but a DNS change will be required. Our DNS is set to refresh every 20 minutes so no one should be down longer then that. For most people the downtime will be significantly less.

I will post an update after the switch is complete and then solicit your feedback on site speeds after the changes. As always, thanks for your patience and continued participation in our community.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Andy. I am sure a lot of members will be thrilled to hear this news!


----------



## Gossie (Aug 28, 2007)

EXCELLENT!!!!!    You're always right on top of things, that's what makes this such a good forum.  

It's tough replying to something, sending it, and the network is down.


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Andy, I've been so frustrated that I haven't been around as much as usual.


----------

